# Tesla modules?



## amon13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello 
I need some help with this 
I receive this today in a big package (look at the pictures)
I'm not sure what realy is that parts so I need somebody to help me
All the part and the boards inside are Tesla


----------



## amon13 (Feb 27, 2016)

more pictures


----------



## resabed01 (Feb 27, 2016)

What was your question?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 27, 2016)

Since this seemed to have nothing to do with eBay, I moved it. Surely you could have found a better category to post it in.

Like resabed01 asked, what is your question?


----------



## amon13 (Feb 27, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> Since this seemed to have nothing to do with eBay, I moved it. Surely you could have found a better category to post it in.
> 
> Like resabed01 asked, what is your question?


I'm sorry
I understand
I just need some help to recognize this modules 
Is that audio equipment or some vintage parts of telephone central to sell them on Ebay or if somebody have experience and knows is there some values in it
Thanks


----------



## scrappappy (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not sure exactly what they are but seems to be some type of Russian Telecom equipment judging from the writing on the front of the module.. common in, common out, line busy, etc. I'm not seeing Tesla anywhere? Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 27, 2016)

scrappappy said:


> I'm not sure exactly what they are but seems to be some type of Russian Telecom equipment judging from the writing on the front of the module.. common in, common out, line busy, etc. I'm not seeing Tesla anywhere? Hope this helps in some way.



Last photo, lower left, TESLA is etched on the board. Tesla is a Czech company that does indeed make telecom equipment - the name is an acronym for “Telecommunication” and “Low Voltage” in Czech language. No real association with Nikola Tesla.
They also made electron tubes, prized by some audiophiles.

The modules look to be transistor amps and switches. PM type or quantity unknown.

Cheers,


----------



## amon13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Findm-Keepm said:


> scrappappy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure exactly what they are but seems to be some type of Russian Telecom equipment judging from the writing on the front of the module.. common in, common out, line busy, etc. I'm not seeing Tesla anywhere? Hope this helps in some way.
> ...



Thanks for the response 
more pictures:


----------



## amon13 (Feb 28, 2016)

more pictures ...


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2016)

The points on the contacts in the picture with the removed solenoid will be a combination of silver/Palladium/Platinum. The fingers will also be extremely good. I processed some of this equipment only just before Christmas.

You also need to look at any gold contacts because no mater how small, they are very heavily plated. 

The power units don't contain much in the way of precious metals but the control/switching units can be high yielding. 

Hope that helps. 

Jon

Edit- a ps for the other commentators- yes this gear is Tesla.


----------



## amon13 (Feb 28, 2016)

spaceships said:


> The points on the contacts in the picture with the removed solenoid will be a combination of silver/Palladium/Platinum. The fingers will also be extremely good. I processed some of this equipment only just before Christmas.
> 
> You also need to look at any gold contacts because no mater how small, they are very heavily plated.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the response
I already pull out some of the fingers They are fully gold plated.
Can you share some yield data from your experience with this


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2016)

I didn't keep individual yield figures as we were refining it for a client and they wanted an overall figure but from the whole batch we recovered an excellent amount. If you look closely there are a lot of those items you have in your hand hiding in various parts of the switching mechanisms. You must remember to keep the circular switch stacks too because the plating on the armatures is incredibly thick. Don't throw anything away that looks like a contact at this point because PGMs were used very widely in this equipment, and it's easy to mistake them for non precious metals especially when the units are dirty inside.

ps. If you want to pm me some pictures of some of the internals I would be happy to point you in the right direction. This kind of equipment is rare for a home refiner to get and handled correctly you can do well from it especially if you have a lot.


----------



## amon13 (Feb 28, 2016)

spaceships said:


> I didn't keep individual yield figures as we were refining it for a client and they wanted an overall figure but from the whole batch we recovered an excellent amount. If you look closely there are a lot of those items you have in your hand hiding in various parts of the switching mechanisms. You must remember to keep the circular switch stacks too because the plating on the armatures is incredibly thick. Don't throw anything away that looks like a contact at this point because PGMs were used very widely in this equipment, and it's easy to mistake them for non precious metals especially when the units are dirty inside.


Thank you for the advice
I will wait for more info of this units maybe 2-3 days -because my first idea was to sell them like working units (because i receive them in a box properly packed and like i see they are new old stock never used)

Anyway if i cant find any info about them I think to harvest the values and to sell it to someone here in the forum -who will known the history of this scrap


----------



## teclu (Feb 28, 2016)

spaceships said:


> The points on the contacts in the picture with the removed solenoid will be a combination of silver/Palladium/Platinum. The fingers will also be extremely good. I processed some of this equipment only just before Christmas.
> 
> You also need to look at any gold contacts because no mater how small, they are very heavily plated.
> 
> ...


----------



## teclu (Feb 28, 2016)

amon13 said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > The points on the contacts in the picture with the removed solenoid will be a combination of silver/Palladium/Platinum. The fingers will also be extremely good. I processed some of this equipment only just before Christmas.
> ...




Hello, amon13!

1% Au

teclu


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2016)

Teclu it's higher than 1%


----------



## teclu (Feb 28, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Teclu it's higher than 1%




)


----------



## kurtak (Feb 28, 2016)

For harvesting the points from the reed relays - & then recovering the Ag & Pd you might want to read this thread :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=23091&hilit=contact+points

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Feb 28, 2016)

teclu said:


> Forget(about) Pt!!!
> 
> teclu



Sorry but yes contacts from this type gear can be Pt --- in fact sometimes they can be Iridium --- Pt & Ir point are not real common - but they do exist

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Feb 28, 2016)

amon13

could you bend the top of a few of those reed relays over & take a pic of the points on the contact end so I can see what the points actually look like ?

Kurt


----------



## teclu (Feb 28, 2016)

kurtak said:


> For harvesting the points from the reed relays - & then recovering the Ag & Pd you might want to read this thread :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=23091&hilit=contact+points
> 
> Kurt


----------



## amon13 (Feb 28, 2016)

kurtak said:



> amon13
> 
> could you bend the top of a few of those reed relays over & take a pic of the points on the contact end so I can see what the points actually look like ?
> 
> Kurt


The shape of the contact points are rectangular


----------



## teclu (Feb 28, 2016)

amon13 said:


> kurtak said:
> 
> 
> > amon13
> ...



First: those are not reed relays!!!
Second: buy „10 ml” HNO3(minimum 65%), then...end of story!

Respect!

teclu


----------



## teclu (Feb 28, 2016)

Findm-Keepm said:


> scrappappy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure exactly what they are but seems to be some type of Russian Telecom equipment judging from the writing on the front of the module.. common in, common out, line busy, etc. I'm not seeing Tesla anywhere? Hope this helps in some way.
> ...



Tesla= Nikola!!!!(and vice versa ))) The name of Tesla „company”??? It was one and the same(with Nikola!!!!!)

sorry...

teclu


----------



## kurtak (Feb 28, 2016)

teclu

Just to be clear - I was not saying that the "particular" points amon13 has "are" Pt (or Ir) I was simply pointing out that - that type/style of contactor can have points made of Ag - Pd - Pt - or Ir (or alloys there of) --- & therefore to consider those possibility's when proceeding with testing --- I believe that was Jon's (spaceships) point as well

I have worked with enough of this type/style contactor to have run across points made of the metals listed - mine of course have all come from USA telecom gear 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Feb 28, 2016)

teclu said:


> First: those are not reed relays!!!
> 
> 
> teclu



Yes they are - a reed relay is a relay that has a flat spring bar that flex's (hence the name reed) to make the contact open or close by ether a electromagnet - or an actual magnet (entry alarm systems on doors & windows use actual magnets instead of electromagnets to operate a reed relay)

There are many type of reed relays with other names that define there particular style - but if the bar flex's to make the point of contact open or close then it falls under the general term of a reed relay

A "cross bar" relay is an example - its called a cross bar relay because it has a long bar that acts as one side of the contactor but it also has multiple single point reed contacts running in that same length & one or more of the reeds can make contact with the bar at any given time --- so it functions by way of the cross bar but operates by way of the reeds making contact with the bar - the name "cross bar" simply identifies it apart from "other" type reed relays - you will find these in Hammond organs - the cross bar has a Pd wire running its full length & the reeds that make contact with it have a small Pd wire that is the contact point that contacts with the Pd wire running the length of the cross bar 

Kurt


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 28, 2016)

teclu said:


> Findm-Keepm said:
> 
> 
> > scrappappy said:
> ...


No, no association with Nikolai Tesla. See Tesla's own History page:
http://www.tesla.cz/en/historie/



They also explain the name -an acronym:

In May 2012 AEPS group closed a partnership with TESLA Holding, a famous electronic components manufacturer in the Eastern Europe with over 90 years of history. In fact, TESLA is a heritage recipient of the oldest electronic manufacture in the Czech Republic – Elektra Company, which was founded in 1921. Between 1932 and y1946, Elektra was part of Philips group and since 1946 the company has been operating under the TESLA name, which is an acronym for “Telecommunication” and “Low Voltage” in Czech language.

http://www.teslaelectric-eu.com/about/history.html

Edit: Nikolai Tesla operated in the US, and never associated with Tesla in Europe.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 28, 2016)

kurtak said:


> teclu said:
> 
> 
> > First: those are not reed relays!!!
> ...



Um, no. 33 years in electronic purchasing, and I'be never seen them called anything but a relays. reed relays are typically smaller, and either hermetic or glass sealed:

https://www.google.com/search?q=reed+relay&prmd=sivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiF982xkJvLAhWFVT4KHdbDBE4Q_AUICCgC&biw=1024&bih=648


----------



## scrappappy (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking at the close-ups, it looks like the modules might be part of some type of stepping switch.. also know as a step-by-step switch. Strowger was one of the first commonly used in the USA. They were the first generation of automatic switches that replaced the manual operator calls where a person would have physically moved the connection between the home lines on a switch board, like we see in some of the old pictures.

If these are in fact module for a stepping switch, I would think they would be more valuable to collectors or museums. You might want to check with some of the local phone companies in the are or possibly a museum that deals with Telecommunications. Stepper switches are a before my time but I often hear people in the industry reminisce about them.. the switch engineers often say that they would know how well the switch was performing by simply listening to the mechanical switching or clicking sounds of the relays.

I wish you luck! Please let me know if you learn more about them.. I always like hearing and learning more about "the good ole days"


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 28, 2016)

Findm-Keepm said:


> teclu said:
> 
> 
> > Findm-Keepm said:
> ...



Didn't want to wade in on this but being born in Czechoslovakia and while most of my family worked in one of Tesla companies I might be considered as expert on that company here. :mrgreen: 

OK, jokes aside anyone who pointed association of Nicola Tesla with this company was right. Sorry to disappoint anyone who consider N.Tesla as their own truth is he was from former Yugoslavia. 
Tesla group was established 10th of august 1946 in Prague with Yugoslavian and Macedonian ministers in attendance and name was in fact inspired by Nicola Tesla. Only short time later in mid 50's when Yugoslavia deviated from strict communist ideas and become unpopular was the name "changed" to TESLA - *TE*chnika*SLA*bopruda but that was just to appease that time "aparatchik's" and comrades from USSR.

This is .sk wiki page devoted to that company, google can help you to translate it to english.
https://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_(podnik)


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 28, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Findm-Keepm said:
> 
> 
> > teclu said:
> ...



Tesla died in '43, TESLA group (actually started as Elektra) formed in '46. How was Tesla involved? 

Tesla _may have been named after him_, but he was never associated with Elektra/Tesla. 33 years in dealing with Electronics, and this is well-known knowledge. A common mis-conception, minor...


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 29, 2016)

That depend on what you call association. 
Fact is that this company was named after Nicola Tesla or lets say in honor of Nicola Tesla so your statement that it had nothing to do with Tesla (person) is not entirely correct. 
Teclu pointed correctly that company was named after him and I supplied wiki page which also confirm that.
As I said Nikola Tesla was from former Yugoslavia and from wiki page I linked is evident why or by whom was naming of Tesla group influenced. 

World is full of products or places named after some successful people even that they do not know or care about it.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 29, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> That depend on what you call association.
> Fact is that this company was named after Nicola Tesla or lets say in honor of Nicola Tesla



Named, yes. Associated (worked for Tesla company, developed for Tesla company, invented for Tesla company, founded, etc), no. The OP's modules have nothing to do with Nikola Tesla, other than a name.

Tesla had a lot named after him, but his developments and associations were primarily in the USA, where he emigrated prior to 1900. A phenomenal inventor, innovator and thinker - just ask Westinghouse, who exploited his inventions and profited greatly from them.

I would post my college thesis on Nikola Tesla and his impact, but forum rules apply.... :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2016)

What are we debating here? Seems a little pointless to be honest to be splitting hairs over the name of the company. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 1, 2016)

spaceships said:


> What are we debating here? Seems a little pointless to be honest to be splitting hairs over the name of the company. :lol:



:mrgreen: Nothing... LOL We have friendly civil debate with no value for the forum but it happens sometimes...


----------



## amon13 (Mar 1, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > What are we debating here? Seems a little pointless to be honest to be splitting hairs over the name of the company. :lol:
> ...



And is awesome isn't it ... I asked something absolutely different but most of the comments are to show how much you used google and how each of you used your interpretation about the info there about the great Tesla.- Which is not the question here.
I'm sure that at least 90% of the people here in this forum are well educated and smart- and i think that we must use that knowledge to help each others with advice and experience
Anyway thank to all
Best regards


----------



## nickvc (Mar 2, 2016)

Spaceships gave you the advice as to what's there and the things to keep, but check and test all items, as to recovering the values it depends on what you know and what chemicals and equipment you have.
Your first process is to strip all the items down and separate values or likely values from base metals and then to identify which metals you have to recover, you will have gold, silver and PGMs in the mix so you will have to tun tests to find out what you have and where.
If you have decent volumes it may pay you to get it toll refined by someone who has done this sort of material before, the same applies if you can't source the chemicals or don't have the experience but failing that all the information you need is here on the forum, if you get stuck post a question.


----------

